# Pickling Question



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

What is the best way to store pickling cucumbers until I have enough to do a batch of pickles, and how long will they store without going bad?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Fresher is better. Either store in the fridge in the bottom crisper drawer in plastic bags or process small batches at a time. They will last in the fridge for a little more than a week. Any longer and they will get soft and you will lose your crisp. If you dont get enough, head the farmers market.

Sounds like you need a bigger cuc patch next year.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

txdougman said:


> Fresher is better. Either store in the fridge in the bottom crisper drawer in plastic bags or process small batches at a time. They will last in the fridge for a little more than a week. Any longer and they will get soft and you will lose your crisp. If you dont get enough, head the farmers market.
> 
> Sounds like you need a bigger cuc patch next year.


X2 what he said !!


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks. Actually I have a pretty good size patch and they are coming along nicely. It is really more an issue of timing as my wife works every other weekend. Sounds like we will be okay. We've bought them at the farmers market before, but this is the first year we have grown our own. looking forward to it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't use plastic bags unless they are vented somehow. Plastic bags will tend to accumulate moisture and thus rot.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Happy Canning!*



SPECKulation said:


> Thanks. Actually I have a pretty good size patch and they are coming along nicely. It is really more an issue of timing as my wife works every other weekend. Sounds like we will be okay. We've bought them at the farmers market before, but this is the first year we have grown our own. looking forward to it.


Yee Haw! :clover::clover:One on last years boils...


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm doing that very thing at the house this evening. Gonna turn out about 8 pints of bread and butters.....grew the Chicago Pickler this year and am most pleased with them thusfar. Looking forward to the turnout on these.

Later


scott


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have never done any pickling but would like to do some jalapenos, cucumbers and squash.

Does any one have a good link to show me how to get started?


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I put up 18 pints of Bread and Butter pickles today.
some of the cucumbers were huge, but that just makes having to use only 2 slices for my sandwitches.
B.D


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Best year I can ever remember for cucumbers here....and my chief canner is out of town!!


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

We put up 21 quarts of dill pickles on Saturday and I have picked at least another 10 pounds since then. We will be canning again this weekend.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Good job!:biggrin:

I like a half of a habanero in my dills...it gives them a hot zesty flavor!

2 halves for XX hot!

Have you ever tried the quick process method? Ya don't have to wait the usual 6-8 weeks.


----------

